
I will not learn Rails - Garbage
https://tyler.menez.es/articles/i-will-not-learn-rails.html
======
p4lto
Refusing to learn something because of others's influence is not sensible. If
you're so in tune with reality you shouldn't be allowing things as petty as
insults and immaturity keep you from progressing personally.

This blog post directly reflects what the writer is condemning in the first
place, hopefully no one will take it to heart.

------
zht
Do you really think that before the advent of rails the developer community
was free of childish and immature behavior?

~~~
esrauch
The point is that the rails community is more childish and immature than other
communities; the author explicitly calls out django as an example of a
community that is less immature.

Could you explain what your counterpoint is, is it just that people used to be
immature too? Obviously there have been immature people throughout history,
and obviously there is going to be immature people in any community.
Historical immaturity is totally irrelevant here, we don't get to choose
between a community in 2006 and a community today, we only get to choose
between community A today and community B today. If A is a weaker community
today than B is today then why join it?

